# need advise & tips for a corporate job please



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello so, I'm asking for advise from anyone that is not an INFJ....probably need to hear from Extroverts and if an Introvert....need to hear advise from Sensors...

I know usually ESTJ's dominate corporate jobs and unfortunately as fast as you like me...you'll quickly dislike me if you don't respect me.....and it's not due to my skills or lack of intelligence that causes this....I think it's because I don't cut corners and I'm seen as a "goody goody".....was raised to work hard and do a thorough job....so cutting corners just isn't in my DNA. 

I'm about to start a new corporate job in a week and the supervisor that hired me said he wants to make sure I'm a "good fit" I cringe at the phrase "good fit".....lol....as an INFJ that floats between INFJ and INTJ....and an Enneagram Type 5....I've rarely been a "good fit" in jobs that are corporate. 

A couple years ago I was hired by a job that was corporate....I knew the Director....she had been fired from her position as a Director at the nonprofit company that I worked for....and after the program managers had just hired us (at the nonprofit company)...she called an emergency meeting where she screamed at us (we were all mostly new to the company..only a handful were not new) about achieving performance stuff. So, when she interviewed me at the corporate job she recognized my name (but didn't know me personally cos I worked at a clinic and not at the headquarters and was not important for her to know...lol)....she spent most of the hour talking about how no one knew about her extra-marital affair with her Assistant Director and how being a stepmom to his kids had been hard (we all knew about her affair with the Assistant Director)...Anyway, she said several times to me that I need to change my personality at this corporate job...and then her Assistant Director started saying the same thing to me. -again this is former job from years ago.....

So, I'm aware I need to not be too happy cos people seem to hate that even though I'm being genuine and feel happy to have a job. I'm very skilled though and have a ton of experience and that intimidated the manager that I had at my most recent job. So, I'm already aware to be quiet and not be chatty. 

I'm usually honest when asked questions by co-workers training me and I know the questions are to size me up and compare.....so that has hurt me in the past as co-workers usually don't have my experience and skills.....so, I think I'll try to politely decline to answer.....but if you have tips on how to decline or how to deflect....

I'd appreciate it. I know being fake and bringing food to potlucks seems to be a popular corporate thing to do....

What else can I do. Please give me tips. I want to keep this job. thank you !!!!


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

Don't do it. I'm not an SJ but someone would have to be a complete tool in 2019 to give you advice for going into a corporation. 

Your future is completely contingent on your ability to either be self employed, an independent contractor, or to work with other human beings cooperatively in a small business, rather than a cut-throat, impersonal corporation.

Trust me. They're not going to outlast sea rise. And you won't outlast middle age for them, they'll throw you away like trash.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

Forest Nymph said:


> Don't do it. I'm not an SJ but someone would have to be a complete tool in 2019 to give you advice for going into a corporation.
> 
> Your future is completely contingent on your ability to either be self employed, an independent contractor, or to work with other human beings cooperatively in a small business, rather than a cut-throat, impersonal corporation.
> 
> Trust me. They're not going to outlast sea rise. And you won't outlast middle age for them, they'll throw you away like trash.


well, unfortunately small businesses such as the nonprofit world that I came from is just as cut-throat and uncaring about their employees. I can't be picky right now. I need a job and it pays well. If I don't last and get used and spit out again....it is what it is....this time around I plan to pay off some things while I have the chance and live cheaper and start a savings. 

I appreciate your concern. 

if I had family or something this probably would be a lot easier...I grew up in foster care....so, I have no one and nothing and have to survive by working....even if the job is abusive unfortunately.


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

I am very sorry to hear about what you've been through and how you're basically forced to rely on your own. This hasn't been the case for me but I've had to put up with some other issues that were arguably just as bad. I'm not a Sensor, much less an SJ, but I can't give you any advice except that I believe the corporate world would not be a good long-term fit for you. For our type (NF) it would drain us and force us into so many dynamics, situations, realities we're extremely ill-equipped for. I'd get crushed within a week in a corporate job. I don't know what to advise you, except that pay close attention to everyone, use your intuition and observational skills to gain insight into them and protect yourself. It's a dog eat dog world. Best of luck to you and I hope you can find something far better in terms of aligning with who you are.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

WraithOfNightmare said:


> I am very sorry to hear about what you've been through and how you're basically forced to rely on your own. This hasn't been the case for me but I've had to put up with some other issues that were arguably just as bad. I'm not a Sensor, much less an SJ, but I can't give you any advice except that I believe the corporate world would not be a good long-term fit for you. For our type (NF) it would drain us and force us into so many dynamics, situations, realities we're extremely ill-equipped for. I'd get crushed within a week in a corporate job. I don't know what to advise you, except that pay close attention to everyone, use your intuition and observational skills to gain insight into them and protect yourself. It's a dog eat dog world. Best of luck to you and I hope you can find something far better in terms of aligning with who you are.


I appreciate that you even took the time to read my post and comment. thank you so much for the validation and comfort....much needed cos I am terrified.......hearing "good fit" over and over and "probation period" and signing a "Right to terminate at will" agreement is terrifying.....

again, thank you so much !!! *hugs*


----------



## Neetee (Sep 24, 2019)

> as an INFJ that floats between INFJ and INTJ....and an Enneagram Type 5....I've rarely been a "good fit" in jobs that are corporate





> I don't cut corners and I'm seen as a "goody goody".....was raised to work hard and do a thorough job....so cutting corners just isn't in my DNA.





> I'm very skilled though and have a ton of experience







In the _long term_ YOU should be the employer and create your own work environment.


----------



## Sophi (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm going to be honest, I haven't worked at a corporate... (only like a school setting) But what you've said sounds somewhat terrifying! It seems you have a pretty good feel for it already, though, from your previous work experience.

Obviously you don't want to look too weak, but it sounds like you are also trying to avoid the lime light. 

My advice would be look for the person in the room who is most liked/respected. Go be their friend. I don't mean the boss here. I mean the Sharon or Joe that everyone seems to like. People trust them. If you can be their friend, then peoole will be more open to you.

Also, avoid lying. People can tell if you're lying. Just try to keep some of your accomplishments to yourself? Or downplay it a little if necessary. But you still want to appear competent so...

Hopefully this will help you a little! 🙏


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

thank you for the advise.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

Sophi said:


> I'm going to be honest, I haven't worked at a corporate... (only like a school setting) But what you've said sounds somewhat terrifying! It seems you have a pretty good feel for it already, though, from your previous work experience.
> 
> Obviously you don't want to look too weak, but it sounds like you are also trying to avoid the lime light.
> 
> ...


thank you for the advise. 

yeah it didn't work out. the boss didn't want me from the start and was toxic....found out there was high turn over after starting which was a huge red flag and the boss kept lying......so looking for a job and won't go back to a corporate position again.


----------



## musician gal (Jul 11, 2011)

Neetee said:


> In the _long term_ YOU should be the employer and create your own work environment.


wow this video is powerful. thank you for posting this.....

corporate world didn't work out for me.....peeps are so cut-throat and boss was a liar and inept....had high turn over for a reason....but at least I'm free now and looking for a better job. 

thank you again for this video !! <3


----------

